# Hunting Island State Park, Beaufort, Sc



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

John and I are headed up to







Hunting Island for a week with an arrival on July 26. We are curious is an other Outbackers will be there then. At any rate, as always, we will be on the look-out for other Outbacks. Happy travels. Phillip


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I am jealous I would love to camp there. We had the privilege of visiting that campground when our DS graduated Paris Island 2 years ago. I fell in love with it and keep trying to return. But no luck here. Please report back when you return. I would love to know your opinion of the camping. It looked great at that time. Have a good time and enjoy.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the good wishes. This will be our 3rd trip to Hunting Island. Like you, we really like it. I'll update upon our return. 
Safe travels, Phillip & John


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

jdpm said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. This will be our 3rd trip to Hunting Island. Like you, we really like it. I'll update upon our return.
> Safe travels, Phillip & John


Hellooo !







How about an 'update' /review on Hunting Island & area ? been waiting on your review before we try to reserve a spot this fall.








Looks good from Google satellite. Actually I have been checking out all perspective campgrounds from Google satellite lately. If you can't see it for the trees, Its usually worth a drive by visit.
Let us know


----------



## Raptor22 (Jul 19, 2007)

jdpm said:


> John and I are headed up to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just returned from our yearly trip to Hunting Island. We were there from 10 Aug to 21 Aug and were sorry to leave.







This was our fifth visit and just love it every time. We're already making reservations for next year!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We like the park but are not sure if we will return. That is mainly due to the cancellation policy of the SC state parks. 
The beach is beautiful, the water is warm and fairly calm. 
There is very little to do around the park which does not bother us. The beach is such a hard pack at low tide that one is able to ride bikes on the beach. Also, a trip to the light house is a nice distraction.
We do prefer (and I have only ever stayed in) the beach loop campsites. You have to be very careful because some of them are pitiful. 
The other sites are really pretty being that they are situated in a thick of woods. However, the bugs in that area are awful. 
Our other complaint about the park is the lack of security. The gate is only closed and locked after 10pm. Other than the camp hosts, there is nothing to keep anyone from coming in and roaming around. Also, many sites had way to many vehicles parked on them. Our neighbors even asked us if they could park one of the vehicles in our site. 
Also, compared to the FL state park system, we found the clientel a little lacking. Many sites had a steady strem of guest coming and going at all hours. I could not get over some of the broken down, raggedy rvs parked there. Many looked like people were living in them.
So thats the scoop. Not planning to go back. It's a shame becuase the place could really be something with a little managemnet. Phillip and John


----------

